# Solved: Nvidia Gigabit LAN, only gettin 100 on DGS 2208



## blbeta (Jun 18, 2008)

Just installed D-Link DIR 655 and DGS 2208.

I have 5 Machines total atm.

Machine A: only has 10/100... connects at 100.

Machine B&C: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC connects at 1000.

Machine D:NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller(stated to be Gigabit)
only connects at 100.

Machine E:(two LAN ports):
Onboard 1:NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller(stated to be Gigabit) also only connects at 100.
Onboard 2:Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller connects at 1000.

So, I only have one machine that isn't connecting like it should, but two ports (NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller on the GA K8N Pro SLI boards) that do not connect.

Anyone know of a fix for the NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller that will make it connect like they should?

I also have connected the Nvidia LAN ports to both the DIR 655 and DGS 2208 and still get 100 on both.

Help please.

I am in the process of updating drivers from Gigabyte, but did one machine already and no go.

EDIT: Tried latest driver from Gigabyte and Nvidia, the Nvidia driver even has it listed as a 10/100/1000 card and still it only connects at 100... bah I think I may be out of luck.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you've tried all the driver choices, I'd install a PCI NIC in those machines and disable the on-board Nvidia LAN ports.


----------



## blbeta (Jun 18, 2008)

Ya, I imagined that is what I'd end up doing if I really need the speed to those machines. I figured I'd try here first, just in case someone had a weird fix for them.

I'll keep holding my breath and see if someone has one. I really don't "need" the speed but it would be nice.

If I do buy Gigabit cards... is it a bad idea to buy a USB Gigabit LAN adapter? Two reasons:
1. Easy of moving the adapter to another machine.
2. I only have two PCI slots and one slot will probably be taken up by a Tuner Card.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a bad idea to use USB for networking anything, but especially for gigabit Ethernet! First off, the USB bus is slower than the gigabit. Second, the compute overhead for high traffic on a USB link is pretty significant. IMO, you will be MUCH better off using a PCI gigabit NIC. Truthfully, I don't know if a gigabit USB network adapter even exists, I've never seen one, and that's for good reason.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Another thing to think of on the NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller did you go into the adapter settings and try setting the setting from Auto to gigabit? I know some NIC model types its better to hardcode it rather than let it auto negotiate. Also its an easy way to tell if your using the right drivers if gigabit isn't even showing in the list. On most NICs its usually under the device properties/Advanced and then its something like speed&duplex or just link speed or something of that nature.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

I would take a step further and get a PCIe GigE NIC. Depending on what else you have using the PCI bus, you could be hamstringing a GigE PCI NIC.


----------



## blbeta (Jun 18, 2008)

StumpedTechy said:


> Another thing to think of on the NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller did you go into the adapter settings and try setting the setting from Auto to gigabit? I know some NIC model types its better to hardcode it rather than let it auto negotiate. Also its an easy way to tell if your using the right drivers if gigabit isn't even showing in the list. On most NICs its usually under the device properties/Advanced and then its something like speed&duplex or just link speed or something of that nature.


Well well... I have:
10 Half & Full Duplex
100 Half & Full Duplex
Auto negotiate
Autoneg 10 Half & Full
Autoneg 100 Half & Full

So... being as I have downloaded the most recent NIC drivers from Nvidia and Gigabyte am I screwed? I would have thought I would have found all kinds of posts about GA K8N Pro SLI boards if it is true that the single onboard NIC versions were falsely advertised at Gigabit.

Possible that the Mother Board BIOS needs an update? Even though none of the updates for the BIOS mention anything about it. I am guessing not.

Any good third party driver sites for NICs... maybe I can find one for it that will work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

zx10guy said:


> I would take a step further and get a PCIe GigE NIC. Depending on what else you have using the PCI bus, you could be hamstringing a GigE PCI NIC.


Well, if he has PCI Express slots, that's a good idea.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> Well, if he has PCI Express slots, that's a good idea.


Yep. LOL. There I go again....assuming.....LOL.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I would also check your cabling. Take the cable form the one that is getting GB bandwidth and swap it with one that isn't


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good point Rockn, cables are an often neglected source of speed issues. :up:


----------



## blbeta (Jun 18, 2008)

Rockn said:


> I would also check your cabling. Take the cable form the one that is getting GB bandwidth and swap it with one that isn't


That I have done, as one machine has two gigabit ports on it. One that works and the other that doesn't (nVidia port). I used the same cable and no luck.

I am not sure how many GA K8N Pro SLi boards went out, but I am guessing the majority had two LAN ports with one of them actually working at Gigabit speeds.

I have two of them, one with two and one with one. The one with one is the one I am trying to fix. Unfortunately I just think the nVidia ports are not really Gigabit. I have been through nVidia's site as well as Gigabyte's site and if the correct drivers were there I missed them. The most up to date ones from nVidia even show it in the Device Manager as 10/100/1000. Well it lies. I looked at the speeds available in the advanced section for the card and 1000 not there.

In my experience if someone else hasn't run into this problem already, there is probably not a solution. I say this because this motherboard is over two years old and I thought I would have found lots of issues on the net with the nVidia LAN port.

I am assuming that most people have since gotten rid of this motherboard or do not have Gigabit LAN to even notice. Perhaps, Gigabyte was quick to add an additional LAN port to fix the issue?

Thanks for the suggestions, I will keep checking back in hopes that someone smarter than myself has a fix.


----------



## Sicle (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm having the exact same problem as blbeta with my built-in Nvidia "gigabit" Ethernet controller. Here's my specs:

Motherboard:
MSI P6N SLI
Nvidia NForce 650i SLI (C55) chipset

Operating System:
Windows XP SP2

Router:
D-Link DIR-655 Xtreme N Wireless Router (supports gigabit Ethernet)

Cables: Category 5e (supports gigabit Ethernet)

Ethernet (from the mobo manual directly):
"Supports 10/100/1000 Fast Ethernet by Realtek RTL8211BL"

Under device manager, my NIC shows up only as:
"Nvidia nForce Networking Controller"
Hardware ID:
{1a3e09be-1e45-494b-9174-d7385b45bbf5}\NVNET_DEV0269

=====

Despite all that, my built-in NIC only connects to the router at 100mbps.

When I run device manager and edit the properties of the NIC, and switch to the "advanced" tab, under "Speed/duplex settings" I only have choices for 10 and 100mbps, and auto-negotiate. No sign of a 1000mbps option anywhere.

This is disappointing for me, because I bought this particular motherboard because it supposedly had a gigabit Ethernet NIC built-in. I'd rather not buy a new gigabit NIC because I already have one on the motherboard! (Or do I really?)

===

This seems to be a driver issue, unless the motherboard manufacturer lied and the NIC is not really gigabit-capable. I downloaded the latest drivers (v67.15) for this motherboard/ethernet card from both Nvidia and MSI, installed both (not at the same time), and neither worked. It said "Device cannot start (code 10)" with the new driver, so I rolled back to my original version, which is 65.3.9.

I've read that other people have the same problem with Vista, but I'm running Windows XP.

Does anybody have any idea what's going on here? Please help!

Thanks a ton,
Sicle


----------



## blbeta (Jun 18, 2008)

I just think they have let it go by the way side I guess. I don't understand how I can't have the correct drivers. I have tried the original that came with the MB, as well as the newest from Gigabyte and nVidia.

It is sad, but I believe we are SOL. If I find anything I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## blbeta (Jun 18, 2008)

StumpedTechy said:


> Another thing to think of on the NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller did you go into the adapter settings and try setting the setting from Auto to gigabit? I know some NIC model types its better to hardcode it rather than let it auto negotiate. Also its an easy way to tell if your using the right drivers if gigabit isn't even showing in the list. On most NICs its usually under the device properties/Advanced and then its something like speed&duplex or just link speed or something of that nature.


Thanks an ton for this! Unfortunately when i first tried your suggestion I was on nVidia drivers. I had already tried many of Gigabyte's already. Well being more thorough I went back to Gigabyte's latest driver and there it was!

That section now has "Autonegotiate for 1000FD". That is my only choice for Gigabit, but it works so I don't much care.

Thanks all for your help.

Sicle: I suggest you try latest ones from MSI if you can and then look like I did for the setting to change speed. It is listed in the quote of this post. Good luck.


----------

